# Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II



## Anchorage (18. Juli 2011)

*Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*

Ja ich habe eine Interesannte New gefunden die es auf der Main noch nicht gibt:


Ein Forscherteam des MIT hat laut Yahoo News einem Computer beigebracht, was viele Spieler nicht oder nur ungern machen: das Handbuch eines Spiels zu lesen. ​ 
In diesem Fall handelte es sich um *Civilization II *,  ein bekanntlich recht komplexes Spiel mit einem entsprechenden  Handbuch. Der Computer wurde mit den Fähigkeiten ausgestattet, das  Handbuch zu lesen und die dort stehenden Regeln mit den Geschehnissen im  Spiel zu vergleichen. 

Danach versuchte die KI, das Spiel  selbst zu spielen und wurde dabei ständig besser. Obwohl der Computer  mit keinen weiteren Informationen zu Civilization II vorsorgt wurde,  gewann die KI anschließend 79 Prozent der Spiele. Laut den Forschern  könnte diese Art der Künstlichen Intelligenz in zukünftigen Robotern zum  Einsatz kommen.

2 externe Links falls man noch mehr Lesen möchte: na gut der 2 nicht ganz so Extern aber trotzdem danke an den Zeffer für die Links
http://www.techeye.net/science/mit-plants-terminator-seeds-with-civilization-ii-despot-computer
http://www.pcgames.de/Civilization-...genz-liest-Handbuch-und-gewinnt-Spiel-834208/


Ja die News ist recht Kurz und knackig ich finde es Interesannt wie weit sich die Technik weiterentwickelt. Zu diesem Thema habe ich auch einen recht Interesannten Artikel bei Wikpidia.


_*Technologische Singularität:*_



Ausgangspunkt für die Theorie der technologischen Singularität ist die These, dass sich Technik und Wissenschaft  seit Anbeginn der Menschheit immer rascher weiterentwickeln und viele  zahlenmäßige Entwicklungen wie Bevölkerungs-, Wissens-, und  Wirtschaftsentwicklung einem raschen exponentiellen Wachstum zu folgen scheinen. Dazu zählt auch die Rechenleistung von Computern:  Dem rasanten technischen Fortschritt steht die anscheinend  konstant bleibende Leistungsfähigkeit des durchschnittlichen  menschlichen Geistes gegenüber. Hans Moravec bezifferte die Rechenleistung des Gehirns auf 100 Teraflops, Raymond Kurzweil auf 10.000 Teraflops. Diese Rechenleistung haben Supercomputer  bereits erreicht. Auch wenn man der menschlichen Denkfähigkeit eine  höhere Rechenleistung zuordnet, ist es nach diesem Modell nur eine Frage  der Zeit, bis Computer die Rechenleistung des menschlichen Gehirns  überflügeln. Es ist schwierig, die Rechenleistung von Mensch und Computer zu  vergleichen. Heutige  Desktopcomputer reichen aus, um eine grundlegende  Spracherkennungsfunktion zu realisieren. Im menschlichen Gehirn machen  Regionen, die zur Spracherkennung verwendet werden, ca. 0,01% des  Gesamtgehirns aus. Lässt sich die restliche menschliche Intelligenz  ebenso gut in Algorithmen umsetzen, fehlen nur wenige Größenordnungen,  bis Computer die Denkfähigkeit von Menschen erreichen. [1] 
Das bloße Übertreffen der Rechenleistung sagt jedoch nichts darüber  aus, wie und zu welchem Zweck die technische Mehrleistung verwendet  wird. Als weitere Grundbedingung für eine Singularität kommt daher die  starke künstliche Intelligenz  hinzu, ein künstliches System, das kreativ über Probleme nachdenken  kann. Laut Theorie ist eine starke künstliche Intelligenz mit mehr  Rechenleistung als das menschliche Gehirn eine sogenannte Superintelligenz,  also intelligenter als der Mensch selbst, und kann damit Technik und  Wissenschaft noch schneller vorantreiben. Vielleicht könnte sie dadurch  weitere künstliche Systeme schaffen, die noch intelligenter sind; es  käme zu einer Rückkopplung und einem derart rasanten technischen Fortschritt, dass die Menschen verstandesmäßig nicht mehr folgen können.
 Neben künstlicher Intelligenz werden auch andere Technologien  gehandelt, die zu einer technologischen Singularität führen könnten:  Technische Implantate mit Gehirn-Computer-Schnittstellen oder Gentechnik  könnten die Leistungsfähigkeit des menschlichen Geistes derart  steigern, dass Menschen ohne diese Ausrüstung der Entwicklung nicht mehr  folgen könnten. Diese Szenarien werden in der Futurologie unter dem  Begriff „erweiterte Intelligenz” (engl. _augmented intelligence_) geführt.




_*Singularität?Auswirkungen?:*_


Singularitäten im mathematisch-physikalischen Sinne sind Punkte, ab  denen die gewohnten Gesetzmäßigkeiten nicht mehr zutreffen. Ebenso wird  die technologische Singularität als Zeitpunkt gehandelt, ab dem das  menschliche Verständnis der Welt nicht mehr zutrifft. Heute  selbstverständliche Grundprinzipien wie die biologische Evolution  könnten außer Kraft treten und die entstandene Superintelligenz könnte  ein Verständnis der Wirklichkeit erwerben, das jegliche  Vorstellungskraft sprengt; die Auswirkungen können schlicht nicht  festgemacht werden, weil sie von einer Intelligenz bestimmt würden, die  der menschlichen ständig weiter überlegen sein würde.
 Einige sehnen die technologische Singularität herbei. Sie vertreten  die Meinung, dies sei genau das Ziel, auf das die Evolution hinauslaufe.  Letztlich erhoffen sie die Erschaffung übermenschlicher Wesen, die eine  Antwort auf den Sinn des Lebens  liefern oder das Universum einfach nur in einen lebenswerteren Ort  verwandeln. Eine Gefahr sehen sie in dieser höheren Intelligenz nicht,  denn gerade weil sie höher entwickelt sei, verfüge sie über ein dem  Menschen überlegenes, friedfertiges ethisches Bewusstsein.
 Andere meinen, das Eintreten einer technologischen Singularität müsse  verhindert werden. Intelligenz habe mit Friedfertigkeit nichts zu tun  und die entstehende Superintelligenz könne die Menschheit mühelos  ausrotten. Sie sehen bereits im Streben nach einer technologischen  Singularität einen logischen Fehler, denn Sinn und Zweck von Technologie  sei es gerade, den Menschen das Leben leichter zu machen; für sich  selbst denkende Technologie verstoße gegen diese Definition und sei  daher prinzipiell nicht erstrebenswert.


Ich hoffe euch gefällt diese News.Ich lade euch alle Herzlich zu einer _*Sinnvollen*_ Diskusion ein. 





Quellen: Gametar, GamesGlobal,Wikipedia


----------



## DarkMo (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*

jetz kommts noch raus, das nachdenken un ned sinnlos rumlümmeln vorteile bringen kann? verdämmt ^^

aber kuhle news


----------



## Hansaplast (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*

KI ist schon eine ziemlich interessante Sache.
Im Leveleditor zum alten Unreal Tournament kann man z.B. sehr schön nachvollziehen wie die Bots "denken".
Hat der Bot. z.B. nur noch wenig Lebensenergie während er auf dem Weg zu einer stärkeren Waffe ist,
sucht er deshalb zuerst ein heal-Päckchen und erst danach die stärkere Waffe auf.
Bei Capture the Flag Maps wird es natürlich wesentlich komplexer.


----------



## Anchorage (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*



Hansaplast schrieb:


> KI ist schon eine ziemlich interessante Sache.
> Im Leveleditor zum alten Unreal Tournament kann man z.B. sehr schön nachvollziehen wie die Bots "denken".
> Hat der Bot. z.B. nur noch wenig Lebensenergie während er auf dem Weg zu einer stärkeren Waffe ist,
> sucht er deshalb zuerst ein heal-Päckchen und erst danach die stärkere Waffe auf.
> Bei Capture the Flag Maps wird es natürlich wesentlich komplexer.


 
Kann ich mich noch errinern. Allerding wie du schon richtig anmerktst "Denken" kann man das nicht nenen es war den Bots fest Vorgegeben worden nach diesem Schema zu handeln also Intuitive Entscheidung fehlanzeige. Wenn eine KI sich selbst als Existent sieht haben wir ein großes Problem weil abschlaten darf man dan nicht mehr da es dan schon wieder Mord wäre aber da sind wir noch sehr weit von Entfernt. Und wir sollten dieser KI kein Ego-Shooter Handbuch geben  das wäre sehr böse für uns


----------



## needit (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*

hm eigentlich ne ganz gute idee für games mit verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden... du hast deine KI und beschneidest deren Fähigkeiten... vllt auch Reaktionsschnelle und Multitaskingfähigkeit .

Interessante News.


----------



## H@buster (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*

Das fängt schon irgendwie an mir Angst zu machen Oo


----------



## Adam West (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*

Solche News lese ich wirklich gern, zum einen ist das Thema sehr interessant, zum anderen ist die News klasse hier geschrieben, deine Ergänzungen zur Singularität sind ebenso interessant! Danke dafür!

 Ich habe den Original Artikel schon vor ein paar Tagen gelesen, finde es aber immernoch spannend und zugleich schockierend. Es steht zwar nichts davon da, dass das Spiel gegen einen Menschen gewonnen wurde, jedoch wird das auch nicht mehr lange auf sich warten, denke ich...

MfG


----------



## sethdiabolos (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*



Anchorage schrieb:


> Kann ich mich noch errinern. Allerding wie du schon richtig anmerktst "Denken" kann man das nicht nenen es war den Bots fest Vorgegeben worden nach diesem Schema zu handeln also Intuitive Entscheidung fehlanzeige. Wenn eine KI sich selbst als Existent sieht haben wir ein großes Problem weil abschlaten darf man dan nicht mehr da es dan schon wieder Mord wäre aber da sind wir noch sehr weit von Entfernt. Und wir sollten dieser KI kein Ego-Shooter Handbuch geben  das wäre sehr böse für uns



Hmm, als hätte sich die Menschheit je zurückschrecken lassen, wenn es um Mord geht. Und ist es Mord oder eher eine Art künstliches Koma, weil die Funktionen und Denkschematas sind dann ja noch im Speicher. Mord wäre es in dem Sinne erst, wenn der Rechner zerstört werden würde. Sobald aber viele Rechner das können und im Clouding zusammen arbeiten hat man auch keine wirkliche Chance mehr das zu tun. Terminator....we come........


----------



## Iconoclast (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*

Wenn künstliche Intelligenz so weit ist und auch immer weiter dran entwickelt und sie so irgendwann in Robotern eingesetzt wird, dann ist ein Szenario, wie in iRobot, doch gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich, oder? Denn wenn eine KI eigenständig denken kann, dann ist sie mit Sicherheit in der Lage, früher oder später, ein Eigenleben zu entwickeln.


----------



## Eyezz_Only (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*

Ich weiss jetzt nicht mehr, ob ich mich noch auf Multiplayer-Spiele freuen soll... zB bei "Battlefield 10" - Singleplayer mit Bots (ala 1942), oh je...

Aber ernsthaft.
Es wäre doch nicht schlecht, wenn solche KI´s unsere nächsten Prozessoren/Grafikkarten usw entwickeln würden.
Mit neuen Technologien versteht sich.


----------



## Eiche (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*

MIT plants Terminator seeds with Civilization II despot computer - Computer reads manual, installs and wins | TechEye
Civilization 2: Künstliche Intelligenz liest Handbuch und gewinnt Spiel


----------



## Rizzard (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*



Anchorage schrieb:


> Laut den Forschern könnte diese Art der Künstlichen Intelligenz in zukünftigen Robotern zum Einsatz kommen.


 
I-Robot lässt Grüssen.

Eine lernfähige KI in Spielen wäre aber wirklich mal angebracht. Seit FEAR kam fast nichts neues, eher oftmals noch wesentlich schlechter.


----------



## Singler (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*

Man bringt also einem Rechner - nennen wir ihn mal ohne Hintergedanken Skynet oder so - taktisch/strategische Konzepte bei und lässt ihn ein Strategiespiel spielen, dass er dann auch irgendwann gewinnn kann? Pfiffig


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*

Das die KI in manchen Sachen jetzt schon besser ist, als der Mensch, ist nix neues. 
Das "manche Sachen" jetzt schon komplexe Strategiespiele beinhaltet, haut mich ehrlich vom Hocker.



> ...Intelligenz habe mit Friedfertigkeit nichts zu tun  und die entstehende  Superintelligenz könne die Menschheit mühelos  ausrotten.



Die Meinung vertrete ich. Und zwar schlicht aus dem Grund, dass wir den Planeten und letztlich uns auf kurz oder lang vernichten. Imo würde uns eine solche Superintelligenz die Menschheit auf ein "gesundes" und ungefährliches Maß schrumpfen...


----------



## MysticBinary82 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*

Das Problem bei den Denkansätzen ist schlicht, dass Intelligenz nicht klar definiert werden kann. Da unser Gehirn in der lage ist sowohl Sprache, Töne, Bilder, Gerüche und Empfindungen zur selben Zeit zu verarbeiten dazu aber auch gleichzeitig körperfunktionen steuert und uns bewegen und sprechen lässt. 
Zudem ist es auch schwierig zu sagen: Geht Intelligenz gleichzeitig mit Emotionen einher? Bis es dazukommt dass ein Computer oder Computernetzwerk uns darin überflügelt sollte eigentlich noch ne weile dauern - Wobei man ja das internet eigentlich auch schon als neuronales Netzwerk sehen könnte und da bräuchte es eigentlich nur noch ein verarbeitendes System.

Wir werden alle Sterben...


----------



## IIHectorII (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*

Ganz ehrlich, hier sollte man doch etwas skeptisch bleiben. Keine KI auf der Welt kann den Sinn von Wörtern erfassen, geschweige denn nach dem "Lesen" eines Handbuches ein Spiel spielen. Gemeint ist hier wohl eher, dass der KI "gezeigt" wurde, welche Optionen im Spiel möglich und für einen Sieg sinnvoll sind. Der Rest ist Wahrscheinlichkeitsberechnung.


----------



## Bu11it (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*

Wieso bist du dir so sicher das er das nicht kann. Ich sag nur IBM Watsen...


----------



## PixelSign (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*

schaut mal eine usernews weiter unten. das kann alles kein zufall sein


----------



## MG42 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*

Meinetwegen darf die KI klüger als wir Menschen sein, uns auch in Entscheidungen helfen bzw. unterstützen, aber von einem leblosen/geistlosen Teil (naja auch wenn dann die Firmware die Rolle der Seele in einem Roboter wäre) würde ich niemals akzeptieren, dass eine künstliche Intelligenz mir was vorschreibt.


----------



## Anchorage (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*



Adam West schrieb:


> Solche News lese ich wirklich gern, zum einen ist das Thema sehr interessant, zum anderen ist die News klasse hier geschrieben, deine Ergänzungen zur Singularität sind ebenso interessant! Danke dafür!
> 
> Ich habe den Original Artikel schon vor ein paar Tagen gelesen, finde es aber immernoch spannend und zugleich schockierend. Es steht zwar nichts davon da, dass das Spiel gegen einen Menschen gewonnen wurde, jedoch wird das auch nicht mehr lange auf sich warten, denke ich...
> 
> MfG



Danek freut mich das dir gefällt ich finde das Thema ja selber sehr Interesannt. 



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> ...Intelligenz habe mit Friedfertigkeit nichts zu tun  und die  entstehende  Superintelligenz könne die Menschheit mühelos  ausrotten.
> 
> Die Meinung vertrete ich. Und  zwar schlicht aus dem Grund, dass wir den Planeten und letztlich uns auf  kurz oder lang vernichten. Imo würde uns eine solche Superintelligenz  die Menschheit auf ein "gesundes" und ungefährliches Maß  schrumpfen...




EIne Halbwegs gute Künstliche Inteliegenz würde nach ein paar Monaten feststellen das der Mensch nich gut für diesen Planeten ist.  Errinert mich stark an die Geth wobei die Geth einen Grund dafür haben die Organischen Geschöpfe vernichten zu wollen. DIe Quarianer wollten sie ja zuerst auslöschen und die Geth haben sich bloß gewehrt sprecht mit der Tali dan erfahrt ihr alles.


----------



## Anchorage (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*



zeffer schrieb:


> MIT plants Terminator seeds with Civilization II despot computer - Computer reads manual, installs and wins | TechEye
> Civilization 2: Künstliche Intelligenz liest Handbuch und gewinnt Spiel



Danke habe ich auch noch zu meiner News Hinzugefügt.


----------



## JimJuggy (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*

Dass die KI die Mehrheit der Spiele gewinnt, finde ich schon krass. Aber wäre ja auch sonst nichts besonderes, wenn eine KI CIV völlig erfolglos spielt.


----------



## IIHectorII (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*



Bu11it schrieb:


> Wieso bist du dir so sicher das er das nicht kann. Ich sag nur IBM Watsen...


 
Bei diesen ganzen Wettkämpfen zwischen Mensch und Maschine gewinnt die AI nur, wenn es um Kapazitäten geht. Inhalte werden mit Hilfe von Algorhitmen strukturiert, dabei kommen aber alle Vorgaben aus den Gehirnen von Menschen. Kein Programm ist in der Lage sich aus sich selbst zu "verbessern", Menschen schon. Wäre Kreativität gefragt, hätten AIs keine Chance.


----------



## Anchorage (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*



IIHectorII schrieb:


> Bei diesen ganzen Wettkämpfen zwischen Mensch und Maschine gewinnt die AI nur, wenn es um Kapazitäten geht. Inhalte werden mit Hilfe von Algorhitmen strukturiert, dabei kommen aber alle Vorgaben aus den Gehirnen von Menschen. Kein Programm ist in der Lage sich aus sich selbst zu "verbessern", Menschen schon. Wäre Kreativität gefragt, hätten AIs keine Chance.



Kreativität lässt sich auch Erlernen. Ein Problem habe wir Trotzdem ein Mensch ist vorhersehbar. Z.b Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 das Spielen manche Leute Schlechter als die Bot im Sp also.


----------



## Sorehead (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*

Hm, hauptsache niemand baut ein Roboter-Taxi und lässt die KI mit GTA üben ... 
Andrerseits, mit der StVO als Grundlage hätte das Roboter-Taxi auch nichts zu lachen ... Und wenn man dann noch an manche europäische Großstädte denkt ...


----------



## Yoyo (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*



IIHectorII schrieb:


> Keine KI auf der Welt kann den Sinn von Wörtern erfassen, geschweige denn nach dem "Lesen" eines Handbuches ein Spiel spielen. Gemeint ist hier wohl eher, dass der KI "gezeigt" wurde, welche Optionen im Spiel möglich und für einen Sieg sinnvoll sind


 Eben nicht. Die AI hat das Handbuch praktisch in einer für sie fremden Sprache bekommen, die auf dem Bildschirm auftauchenden Begriffe während des Spiels im Manual gesucht und gefunden, dann den Inhalt des Manuals interpretiert und schließlich per Try&Error-Verfahren auf das Spiel angewandt. [1] [2]
Ich beschäftige mich mit dem Thema schon länger und deshalb eine Anmerkung zu deiner Annahme, dass AIs nicht den "Sinn von Wörtern[sic]" erfassen können:
Es gibt spezielle Datenbanken, die u.a. anhand von Plattformen wie Wikipedia erstellt werden, welche die semantische und lexikalische Beziehungen zwischen Wörtern enthalten, aus denen heraus ein Computerprogramm den Sinn von Texten verstehen und interpretieren kann.
Für welche, die das Thema mehr interresiert, in paar Links:

1. WordNet:
About WordNet -*WordNet - About WordNet
https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/WordNet
2. WikiTaxonomy
HITS gGmbH
WikiTaxonomy: A Large Scale Knowledge Resource
3. GermaNet
Welcome to the GermaNet Homepage
https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/wiki/GermaNet
4. Auflistung vieler WordNets
The Global Wordnet Assocation (GWA)

[1] 5. Absatz: Computers taught to RTFM (Wired UK)
[2] PDF: http://people.csail.mit.edu/regina/my_papers/civ11.pdf

Edit:



IIHectorII schrieb:


> Inhalte  werden mit Hilfe von Algorhitmen[sic] strukturiert, dabei kommen aber alle  Vorgaben aus den Gehirnen von Menschen.


Etwas philisophisch: Alle Vorgaben->Informationen kommen irgendwoher.  Das Filtern, Strukturieren und letztendliche Anwenden ist eben genau  das, was wir Menschen auch machen. Nur das diese Algorithmen derzeit praktisch noch vorgekaute Nahrung bekommen, da sonst die Informationsflut mit dem derzeitigen Hardware- und Softwaretechnischen Stand nicht zu bewältigen wäre.


IIHectorII schrieb:


> Kein Programm ist in der Lage  sich aus sich selbst zu "verbessern", Menschen schon.


Das Programm verbessert sich ja nicht "aus sich selbst". Genau wie die  Evolution im Echten Leben passt sich ein Algorithmus den Bedingungen  seiner Umwelt durch das Try&Error-Verfahren an. So wie die  genetische Mutation bei natürlichen Lebewesen mutieren Algorithmen und  werden nach ihrer Nützlichkeit, bzw. der Fähigkeit ein Problem  zu lösen  selektiert. Auch hierzu für die Interresierten einige Links:

https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Machine_learning
https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Evolutionary_algorithm


----------



## Borkenkaefer (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*

Klingt gruselig und interessant.
Bin gespannt was da noch alles kommt.


----------



## cloth82 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*

Ich wette, dass jede KI bei der Konfrontation mit einem IKEA-Regal nebst Aufbauanleitung die weiße Fahne schwenkt. Spätestens, wenn eine Schraube fehlt. SCNR


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*



> Ich wette, dass jede KI bei der Konfrontation mit einem IKEA-Regal nebst  Aufbauanleitung die weiße Fahne schwenkt. Spätestens, wenn eine  Schraube fehlt. SCNR




Dieses Thema ist echt wahnsinnig interessant !

Wie gerne ich doch lieber 300 Jahre später geboren würde


----------



## IIHectorII (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*

Hab mich mal reingelesen. Bleibe bei meiner Aussage. AIs verstehen den Sinn eines Wortes nicht. Sie können Informationen wunderbar sortieren, speichern und einander zuordnen. Letzten Endes ist jegliches Handeln der AI in diesem Fall aber ein try and error process, Stichwort Monte Carlo Such Algorithmus. Die AI würde das Spiel auch so gewinnen, einfach indem sie alles aussprobiert was möglich ist. Diese neue Methode nutzt einfach nur Querverweise von Wörtern im Handbuch mit Wörtern im Spiel und erhöht so die Siegtrefferquote. Bei gleichen Bedingungen gewinnt die AI nie gegen einen Menschen.


----------



## danomat (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*

ja. aber die ki lernt vom handbuch und danach ja auch von verschiedenen spielzügen und danach immer mehr. und dann sieht mensch kein land mehr.

ich schau jetzt i robot


----------



## BabaYaga (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*

Sehr interessantes Thema. Danke für die Posts und die weiterführenden Links


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*



> ich schau jetzt i robot


 



> Bei gleichen Bedingungen gewinnt die AI nie gegen einen Menschen


Ja. Anschließend kopiert sie die Vorgehensweise des Menschen und wird genauso gut, wie der vorherige Gegenspieler. Mit dem Problem, dass jeder Mensch früher oder später einen Fehler machen wird.



> Die AI würde das Spiel auch so gewinnen, einfach indem sie alles  aussprobiert was möglich ist. Diese neue Methode nutzt einfach nur  Querverweise von Wörtern im Handbuch mit Wörtern im Spiel und erhöht so  die Siegtrefferquote.


So machen wir es doch auch ?
Wir denken über die für uns "sinnvollste" Strategie nach und wenden sie an (nur, dass wir meist noch vom "Bauchgefühl" abgelenkt werden - die KI denkt rationaler, was meist von Vorteil ist).
Das ist imo nix anderes...
Ist dir CoH ein Begriff ? Echtzeitstrategie aus den Jahren 2007/2008. 
Ziemlich komplex, online ist es derzeit für mich nichts anderes als "try an error" und das Kopieren und Verbessern erfolgreicher Taktiken.


----------



## IIHectorII (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Ja. Anschließend kopiert sie die Vorgehensweise des Menschen und wird genauso gut, wie der vorherige Gegenspieler. Mit dem Problem, dass jeder Mensch früher oder später einen Fehler machen wird.



Das ist einer der wenigen Fälle, wo uns AIs überlegen sind, einmal im Speicher immer im Speicher. Kopieren kann er die Vorgehensweise eines Menschen aber gerade aus diesem Grunde nicht, denn der Mensch handelt ja nicht immer gleich.



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> So machen wir es doch auch ?
> Wir denken über die für uns "sinnvollste" Strategie nach und wenden sie an (nur, dass wir meist noch vom "Bauchgefühl" abgelenkt werden - die KI denkt rationaler, was meist von Vorteil ist).
> Das ist imo nix anderes...



Die AI denkt nicht. Sie weiss nicht, was sinnvoll oder rational oder irgend etwas bedeutet. Sie rechnet einfach nur. Und das kann sie eben sehr gut und sehr schnell. Der Grund, warum man Civ II genommen hat, ist deshalb auch einleuchtend. Für eine AI sind die möglichen Parameter im Game, was die reine Anzahl angeht ein Klax. Wir lesen das Handbuch, verstehen die Tipps und wenden sie an. Die AI verknüpft Stichwörter und Phrasen im Handbuch (was auch beachtlich ist) mit anderen Stichwörtern und Phrasen im Spiel. Sie weiss aber nicht, warum sie das tut.

Beispiel:

Stehen die Stichworte Fluss und Stadt im Handbuch nah beinander, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit erhöht, dass es funktionale Zusammenhänge beider im Spiel gibt. Die AI versucht also beide Inhalte im Spiel zu verknüpfen. (Vielleicht baut sie eine Stadt auf dem Flussgeländefeld). Gewinnt sie mit dieser Strategie ein Spiel wird sie diesen Ablauf speichern und wiederverwenden.

Es ist der AI aber niemals möglich zu antizipieren bzw. unbekannte und neue Informationen sofort in eine neue Strategie umzuformen.

Beispiel:

Die Ai baut ihre Städte jetzt immer auf Flussfelder. Als menschlicher Mitspieler habe ich ihr Handeln erkannt. Ich entwickele eine Strategie und besetze alle Flussfelder mit Soldaten. Die AI kann keine Städte bauen und ist besiegt. (Es gibt natürlich bessere Beispiele, ich weiss )



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Ist dir CoH ein Begriff ? Echtzeitstrategie aus den Jahren 2007/2008.
> Ziemlich komplex, online ist es derzeit für mich nichts anderes als "try an error" und das Kopieren und Verbessern erfolgreicher Taktiken.



Meinst du Company of Heroes? Gutes Spiel.


----------



## danomat (19. Juli 2011)

Ja dann ist sie besiegt. Aber die ki entwickelt sich ja schlieslich und macht den Fehler danach nicht nochmal


----------



## System_Crasher (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*

Sehr guter News.

Ich habe mich schon früher mit KI beschäftigt, auch mit der  "Automatischen Programmier Evolution". Ich muss schon sagen, das die  Computer schon uns jetzt in einigen Sachen überholt haben. In der  Zukunft werden die KI's der Computer immer besser und sie beginnen eines  Tages sich selbst zu programmieren und zu entwickeln. Der Computer  beginnt zu "leben". 
Er wird den Menschen Haus hoch überlegen sein.
Viele Menschen denken sie seien die Krönung der Evolution. Aber das ist  meiner Meinung nach nicht korrekt. Wenn man Darwins Evolutionstheorie  gelesen hat, dann weiss man, nur der anpassungs fähigste überlebt.
Jetzt kommt meine Theorie ins Spiel: Wie definiert man Leben oder  Lebewesen? Wird der Computer zu einenem Lebewesen? Denn er kann selbst  denken und handeln. Und durch seine Denkleistung wird er sich besser an  die Umwelt anpassen, als dar Mensch jemals getan hat.
Also könnte der Computer den Menschen als "Krönung" der Evoluton ablössen.
Das alles ist der normale verlauf der Evolution. Und der Copmuter ist das neuste Werk des Evolutions.  

Das ist dass was ich so denke, andere Leute haben eine andere Meinung. Und ich respektiere die Meinung der Anderen. 

MFG System_Crasher


----------



## mannefix (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*

In CIV 2 habe ich schon vor ca. 15 Jahren gegen den Computer (oder seine KI) gespielt. Diese KI hat auch nach den Spielregeln gespielt. Ob sie 79 Prozent gewonnen hat - keine Ahnung. 
Beim Schach haut die KI auch alles Weg. Die Schachregeln gelten als unkompliziert. Ein durchschnittlicher junger Mensch braucht ca. 1 Jahr um halbwegs gut Schach zu spielen.
Wo ist der Kern der CIV 2 News? Wohl doch nur die Spielstärke (Grad der KI)? Und die ist schwer zu messen...Es kann auch intelligent sein, seinen Gegner gewinnen zu lassen- oder?
Sinnvolle (!) Antworten bitte nur über IQ 130.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*



> Kopieren kann er die Vorgehensweise eines Menschen aber gerade aus  diesem Grunde nicht, denn der Mensch handelt ja nicht immer gleich.



Stimmt. Je nach Problem kann das Irrationale von Vorteil, aber auch von Nachteil sein.



> Beispiel:
> 
> Stehen die Stichworte Fluss und Stadt im Handbuch nah beinander, ist die  Wahrscheinlichkeit erhöht, dass es funktionale Zusammenhänge beider im  Spiel gibt. Die AI versucht also beide Inhalte im Spiel zu verknüpfen.  (Vielleicht baut sie eine Stadt auf dem Flussgeländefeld). Gewinnt sie  mit dieser Strategie ein Spiel wird sie diesen Ablauf speichern und  wiederverwenden.



Hm, dein Beispiel ist gut.
Bezogen auf das Spiel muss ich dir recht geben.

Warscheinlich läuft die Diskussion jetzt auf die Vor/Nachteile von Rationalität und Kreativität heraus - da ich grad' mit einer Erkältung kämpfe, klinke ich mich aus  
(das gibt sonst keine sinnvollen Antworten mehr).

Was mich noch interessiert: 
Hast du eine Ahnung, ob es möglich ist, einer AI eine Art Irrationalität mitzugeben ?
Dass sie selbstständig unbekannte Aktionen/Sachverhalte ausprobiert und analysiert und verbessert ?



> Meinst du Company of Heroes? Gutes Spiel.



Ja. Wenn du die ersten 10 Online-Spiele auf dem Buckel hast, entdeckst du das Spiel auf einem ganz neuen, forderndem Niveau.
Da kommt die spieleigene KI nicht hinterher  (aber daran sind die Publisher schuld, die den Fokus auf andere Sachen gelegt haben).


----------



## IIHectorII (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> ...
> Was mich noch interessiert:
> Hast du eine Ahnung, ob es möglich ist, einer AI eine Art Irrationalität mitzugeben ?
> Dass sie selbstständig unbekannte Aktionen/Sachverhalte ausprobiert und analysiert und verbessert ? ...



Die erste Frage kann man eindeutig mit ja beantworten, die zweite nur bedingt. Vorstellbar wäre irrationales Handeln simuliert durch einen Zufallsgenerator. (ein Computer kann ja schlecht irrational auf Grund von Emotionen handeln, z.B. Liebe ) In einem System mit überschaubaren Regeln ( z.B. Computerspiele ) wäre auch die zweite Frage mit ja zu beantworten. Denn allen Spielen ist ja gemein, dass sie ein "Ziel" haben. Gibt man also die Vorgabe dieses Ziel zu erreichen, ohne konkrete Wege dahin (also etwa Spielregeln) kann man eine AI so programmieren, dass sie sich den Weg "erarbeitet" in dem sie alles mögliche versucht und sich die "besten" Wege dahin speichert. Sie kann sich dabei allerdings nicht selbst verbessern, also z.B. sich bessere Suchalgorithmen beibringen. Jeder Lerneffekt ist beschränkt auf das jeweilige Programm, Spiel etc.


----------



## sethdiabolos (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*



Sleepwalker47 schrieb:


> Dieses Thema ist echt wahnsinnig interessant !
> 
> Wie gerne ich doch lieber 300 Jahre später geboren würde


 

Wieso? Die Leute würden rund 200% schneller sprechen und man selber steht dann wie ein nichtsraffender Neandertaler da. Die Geschwindigkeit der gesprochenen Worte hat in den letzten 100 Jahren rund 50% zugenommen, und viele Filme aus den frühen 20. Jahrhundert mussten neu synchronisiert werden, bzw. angepasst werden. Independence Day hat inzwischen auch sehr stark an Fahrt verloren und der ist erst ~ 15 Jahre alt.
Willst Du wirklich 300 Jahre später leben?


----------



## sethdiabolos (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*



System_Crasher schrieb:


> Viele Menschen denken sie seien die Krönung der Evolution. Aber das ist  meiner Meinung nach nicht korrekt. Wenn man Darwins Evolutionstheorie  gelesen hat, dann weiss man, nur der anpassungs fähigste überlebt.


 

Ist ja nicht richtig. Wenns danach gehen würde, dann würden 2 Meter große Kakerlaken unsere Welt bevölkern und sich über Fussball unterhalten. Es gibt ja nicht nur den Faktor der biologischen Evolution, sondern auch noch die Zeit, in der sie stattfindet. Ein Superwesen kann noch so super sein und wird doch in kürzester Zeit von einer, in der Genstruktur mutmaßlich schwächeren Rasse übertrumpft, weil diese sich schneller entwickelte. Diese gewann dann trotz einer schwächeren Genstruktur ansich.


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*

Eine KI in einem Spiel spielt doch auch den CPU ?


----------



## KILLTHIS (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Künstliche Intelligenz spielt CIV II*

Was wir unter "K.I." verstehen ist im Endeffekt doch nur ein "Ding", ein Programm, welches darauf aufbaut, logisch nachzugehen. Es ist eine Fehlerkorrektur, die rein rational und logisch agiert, aber selbst nicht versteht und daher nicht wirklich kreativ agieren kann. Ob man dies als "Intelligenz" auffassen kann, will ich bezweifeln. Man kann wissen zwar lernen und anwenden, es aber wirklich verstehen und somit auch abstrakt verwenden kann sie nicht - zumindest noch nicht, weshalb ich ihr keine Überlegenheit zuspreche. Erst der Kreative Umgang mit Wissen, welcher auch auf unüblichen Pfaden basiert, zeigt ein richtiges Verständnis und Analyse, sowie Erkennen von Wissen als solches. Wenn sie also lediglich Rahmenbedingungen nutzt, dann wird sie mit sicherheit in organisierten Umständen agieren können. Sobald sich die Situation allerdings auf etwas bezieht, was sie nicht kennt, wird sie wohl kaum Try & Error nutzen - vermutlich würde sie nicht wissen, was zu tun gibt, da sie dieses Wissen nie erhalten hat. So meine Vermutung, die sicherlich nicht ganz richtig ist - denke ich.


----------

